# my new ray and tank



## crashbfc (Jan 3, 2005)

View attachment 62193
View attachment 62194


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

the ray is cool but i don't like the blue sand


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

fury said:


> the ray is cool but i don't like the blue sand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


totally agree


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I like the ray but the blue sand looks awful IMHO. I think for a ray who will spend a lot of time in the sand, then a more normal sand color should used.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i think u need to learn how to aquascape, because ur have a horrible substrate, horrible backround, and horrible aquascaping, o wait u have no aquascaping. didnt mean to come on too harsh


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

Tibs said:


> i think u need to learn how to aquascape, because ur have a horrible substrate, horrible backround, and horrible aquascaping, o wait u have no aquascaping. didnt mean to come on too harsh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first two I agree with, but the last isnt true. Ray tanks are better left bare, or lightly decorated. But he said new tank, so it probably came with that substrate.

Is that a Teacup Ray?

--Dan


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > i think u need to learn how to aquascape, because ur have a horrible substrate, horrible backround, and horrible aquascaping, o wait u have no aquascaping. didnt mean to come on too harsh
> ...


There is no such thing as a "Tea Cup" Stingray. That is a poor name that some distributors use to describe any young Ray, most often P. reticulata. That Ray, however, appears to be either a P. humerosa or P. orbignyi.

I highly recommend getting that Pleco out of there.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i agree with what they said about the sand, they ray is sweet


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

HAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAH DID ANYONE NOTICE THE DOILY? MY GRANDMA KNITS THOSE THINGS AND THEY ARE ALL OVER HER HOUSE, Sorry to be rude but HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that ray is sweet but u should get like black sand or natural bc it will look better wit the ray


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome looking ray!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

you all are some harsh people :rasp:

Sweet ray you got there man


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> you all are some harsh people :rasp:
> 
> Sweet ray you got there man
> [snapback]1036495[/snapback]​


you post your pic and put it out there for everybody's opinion.
i agree nice ray but sort the tank.
dixon


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice Ray.
Keep him nice and Fat with night crawlers , Black worms.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

very nice ray 
but that pleco will harm your ray so i would suggest to move it to another tank


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

man there is a lot of people pretty much sayin how ugly your tank is but not sayin nice ray, so nice ray man............... and change the sand.

J-Rod


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I like him a lot! I cant wait to get one!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

this site is going downhill.

I like the sand and enjoy the ray.

To anyone who thinks this guys tank sucks.. i can assure you, your tank is complete garbage compared to anyone of mine.

So stfu.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

Peacock said:


> this site is going downhill.
> 
> I like the sand and enjoy the ray.
> 
> ...


I disagree









I bet your tanks are as lame as your personality









--Dan


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice ray !!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > this site is going downhill.
> ...


Neal, you and your over sized ego still talking sh*t?









and you finally get your tanks set up again? or do you still only have your gator?


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

As long as you keep It well fed and It stays nice and healthy don't worry about what these guys say about how your tank looks . There are only two people in this tread besides me that have owned for any length of time other than me.


----------

